# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software) طلبات : Y5ii cun-l21 لا يقبل اي عمليه تفليش

## الحيان

لا يقبل التفليش على cm2 و ايضا لا يقبل على dc phoenix ما الحل يا اخوان  
أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------

